# Massachusetts pushes to enroll more on food stamps



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Despite the dramatic increase in the number of people receiving federal food assistance during the recession, nearly a third of those eligible for it in Massachusetts and nationally are not enrolled.

A push is under way across the commonwealth to increase the enrollment among the low-income who are eligible, including senior citizens.

Some 46.4 million people participate in the Food Stamps program in the United States. It is also known as the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program, or SNAP.

"In Massachusetts, we have 863,000 individuals on SNAP, and that includes about 480,000 households. That means a big chunk of the total is children under 18," said Daniel J. Curley, commissioner of the state Department of Transitional Assistance, which administers SNAP.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index....ts_pushes_to_enroll.html#incart_river_default


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

"A push is under way across the commonwealth to increase the enrollment among the low-income who are eligible, including senior citizens. "


It should read.....including non-citizens


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I actually heard a radio commercial the other day with old timers talking with each other about getting into one of these programs. I wonder who paid for that advertisement (taxpayers)? Make no mistake, the Dems want people to be reliant on the government as it will increase their chances at staying in power.............


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I read this in the paper this morning and it made my blood pressure spike! Scumbags


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They can't even manage their current system properly but they may as well cut the bullshit and change the name to Department of Permanent Assistance.

Like prisoners, these leeches shouldn't have the right to vote until they're off the dole.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why not have a push to create new jobs instead?


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

CJIS said:


> Why not have a push to create new jobs instead?


Because then the democrats would lose their voter base when people realize how much tax money is taken out for all of the leaches.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

*Massachusetts Holds Democratic Voter Registration Drive*

I fixed the titile for you PPD.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

How about offering a cash reward for turning people in who are abusing the system. How does $500.00 cash for information leading to kicking abusers out of the system. You know these people will turn on eachother in a heart beat.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You can't beat them, join them and drain the system from within. Get anyone you know who meets the threshold to apply. Claim protected class status (Native American, through family lore) and use the EBT card at bars, on lobsters, and buying rounds at the M&G. Post your goods on fb. Overwhelm the system until they have no choice but to enact reforms.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Hush said:


> You can't beat them, join them and drain the system from within. Get anyone you know who meets the threshold to apply. Claim protected class status (Native American, through family lore) and use the EBT card at bars, on lobsters, and buying rounds at the M&G. Post your goods on fb. Overwhelm the system until they have no choice but to enact reforms.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


The "reforms" will be higher taxes, massive cuts to military & public safety budgets, etc.

As long as the (D) infection has control, N-O-T-H-I-N-G will change.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Bread and Circus worked out so well for the Western Roman Empire.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*With about 51% of working age people paying federal taxes (was about 85% in 1984) we have JUST ABOUT arrived at the point of no return. The 2012 Romney/Obama election is, WITHOUT A DOUBT, the most important election in our lifetime. For our kids sake I hope Romney wins (and hopefully the Repubs take the House & Senate as well).............*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am beginning to think we have reached the point of no return. I just pray that I am wrong, Romney wins, we re take the Senate, retain the house. But as long as EBT cards can be used for manicures and to buy BLING I think we are screwed.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

topcop14 said:


> I am beginning to think we have reached the point of no return. I just pray that I am wrong, Romney wins, we re take the Senate, retain the house. But as long as EBT cards can be used for manicures and to buy BLING I think we are screwed.


Not just manicures!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I want to know where I can get mine. Paying real money for beer, sucks dead donkey dicks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)




----------

